# Entitled pax still don't get it.



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

One of them dropped me from 4.88 to 4.78, and it won't last. I always get back to 4.92 within a few days to a few weeks depending on demand.

The lady who did this to me doesn't understand I smelled blood in the water when she was demanding I align her exit door to exact door of place she was going to, and she isn't even disabled. She was going to a restaurant in uptown. It was really her tone and not even the fact she asked, she made it appear as if though she has a right to make me do things that are unnecessary. I've been driving since 2015 and never have I seen anything like her. She must come from a word where she thinks she is queen and above us drivers. Little does she know my 1 star to her harms her way more than it harms me. Once people get below 4.5 they start having problems finding drivers, and their pings I often see coming from 15+ minutes away because all of those drivers don't want them lol. She also gave me professionalism flag which falls off after a week. Lol @ professionalism as of this side gig is a profession. Sylvia was her name and her rating was 4.7 when I was picking her up, and am pretty sure it dropped pretty bad when I dropped her off.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> I've been driving since 2015





Ozzyoz said:


> One of them dropped me from 4.88 to 4.78,


If you have been driving since 2015 then you know it is mathematically impossible for one bad rating to drop you that far.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Mista T said:


> If you have been driving since 2015 then you know it is mathematically impossible for one bad rating to drop you that far.


I fluctuate from 4.92 to 4.7, and yes I know it is indeed her that did the professionalism flag and dropped me to 4.78 as she was only one I drove at start of my shift, and right after I dropped her off my rating fell and flag appeared, I gave her 1 star


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

I am sure you don't really care after all that driving.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Mista T said:


> If you have been driving since 2015 then you know it is mathematically impossible for one bad rating to drop you that far.


You are correct and if you look at his screen shot it only dropped him to 4.87 which is what it should be.


----------



## MaddMattG (Jun 20, 2017)

I think he just fatfingered. Meant to say .87 and did an oopies.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> One of them dropped me from 4.88 to 4.78, and it won't last. I always get back to 4.92 within a few days to a few weeks depending on demand.
> 
> The lady who did this to me doesn't understand I smelled blood in the water when she was demanding I align her exit door to exact door of place she was going to, and she isn't even disabled. She was going to a restaurant in uptown. It was really her tone and not even the fact she asked, she made it appear as if though she has a right to make me do things that are unnecessary. I've been driving since 2015 and never have I seen anything like her. She must come from a word where she thinks she is queen and above us drivers. Little does she know my 1 star to her harms her way more than it harms me. Once people get below 4.5 they start having problems finding drivers, and their pings I often see coming from 15+ minutes away because all of those drivers don't want them lol. She also gave me professionalism flag which falls off after a week. Lol @ professionalism as of this side gig is a profession. Sylvia was her name and her rating was 4.7 when I was picking her up, and am pretty sure it dropped pretty bad when I dropped her off.
> 
> View attachment 241699


Ive put car on sidewalk to let them out under an awning before.
They were in tuxedo and formal gown & it was raining.

At Commanders Palace i put 2 wheels on right side up on curb as they Always have water in the gutter.
The doormen hustle out in white Tuxedos to open the door . . . never have to leave the sidewalk .
No red carpet in trunk . . .takes up luggage space.

Drunk college students can walk in rain and jump puddles.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> One of them dropped me from 4.88 to 4.78, and it won't last. I always get back to 4.92 within a few days to a few weeks depending on demand.
> 
> The lady who did this to me doesn't understand I smelled blood in the water when she was demanding I align her exit door to exact door of place she was going to, and she isn't even disabled. She was going to a restaurant in uptown. It was really her tone and not even the fact she asked, she made it appear as if though she has a right to make me do things that are unnecessary. I've been driving since 2015 and never have I seen anything like her. She must come from a word where she thinks she is queen and above us drivers. Little does she know my 1 star to her harms her way more than it harms me. Once people get below 4.5 they start having problems finding drivers, and their pings I often see coming from 15+ minutes away because all of those drivers don't want them lol. She also gave me professionalism flag which falls off after a week. Lol @ professionalism as of this side gig is a profession. Sylvia was her name and her rating was 4.7 when I was picking her up, and am pretty sure it dropped pretty bad when I dropped her off.
> 
> View attachment 241699


*Nothing* "falls off". The driver just can't see it anymore. I have a friend that was deactivated for having a too-high cancellation rate for too long. He's back driving again, but it took months to be reactivated, and they gave him near-impossible criteria.

Anyway, it turns out Uber forgets _nothing._ Not a single rating given to you, not a single rating you gave out, not a single ride you cancelled, not a single time a pax cancels after talking to you on the phone or getting a text from you, not any of the patterns that emerge about destinations that somehow always get cancelled, or the demographic of pax that you seem to like or dislike or that likes or dislikes you.

*Nothing.*


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> *Nothing* "falls off". The driver just can't see it anymore. I have a friend that was deactivated for having a too-high cancellation rate for too long. He's back driving again, but it took months to be reactivated, and they gave him near-impossible criteria.
> 
> Anyway, it turns out Uber forgets _nothing._ Not a single rating given to you, not a single rating you gave out, not a single ride you cancelled, not a single time a pax cancels after talking to you on the phone or getting a text from you, not any of the patterns that emerge about destinations that somehow always get cancelled, or the demographic of pax that you seem to like or dislike or that likes or dislikes you.
> 
> *Nothing.*


It isn't NOTHING.  It is BIG DATA STORAGE. BIG DATA.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

If they were really the big shots they think they are , they would not order Uber x.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Update I recovered from those horrible entitled pax.


----------



## CHUMP CHANGE (Jun 25, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> Update I recovered from those horrible entitled pax.
> View attachment 243787
> View attachment 243788


LOL by .0000000000000000001


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Update I recovered from those horrible entitled pax.
> View attachment 243787
> View attachment 243788


 do you have a full time job?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Cdub2k said:


> do you have a full time job?


Yes. I'M an i.t. analyst. Uber pays my mortgage. I got 401k going in my day job. In 14 years I'll retire at age 45. By the I will have around 400k ot more in retirement account. I will retire to dominican island or Casablanca where the dollar goes way farther than in U.S


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Yes. I'M an i.t. analyst. Uber pays my mortgage. I got 401k going in my day job. In 14 years I'll retire at age 45. By the I will have around 400k ot more in retirement account. I will retire to dominican island or Casablanca where the dollar goes way farther than in U.S


Lol.

I admire your plans.

Unfortunately you cannot count on Uber. They have changed pay downward in the past, without warning, and they will again.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Lol.
> 
> I admire your plans.
> 
> Unfortunately you cannot count on Uber. They have changed pay downward in the past, without warning, and they will again.


Yes true that is why I have a full-time job. Had it from day 1. Uber is really only good Friday and Saturday and also Sunday for airports. Beyond that it is dead.


----------

